# UPDATE: Help! 11 mo. old suddenly stopped crawling



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

Please see update at end of thread









Dd has been crawling for 3 1/2 months. She is very coordinated and can stand alone, take a step, cruise around the furniture, walk with a walker, etc. So--I put her down on the floor this morning on all fours and she fell flat on her face. I thought she was just tired since she has had a nasty cold (I'm sure it was just a cold because we all got it and we're all getting better). So I put her down again and same thing.

Dh said she was tired and don't worry. So we snuggled and nursed and she hung out in the sling, took a nap, ate lunch, etc.

This afternoon we put her down again and she would not crawl! She could still stand, cruise, walk w/ the walker, etc. But I put my lipstick (her favorite forbidden object) out of her reach to see if she was just doing it for no reason but she cried and reached but wouldn't crawl. Throughout the afternoon she learned to compensate by scooting on one arm and one knee. Dh even tried to get her to crawl up the stairs since that's her favorite thing to do. He still thought she was fine and that it was just something psychological but I was getting really worried. When she would not even crawl up the stairs, we decided to take her to Urgent Care.

The doctor examined her and decided it was nothing neurological. Then she observed her and decided she was favoring her right leg and suggested an x-ray. I told her I would think about it so I called dh and my mom while she saw other patients. Finally we decided that we would spend the whole weekend worrying about why she wasn't crawling and we went ahead and did the x-ray. They put lead all over her and she was very good about laying still so they only had to do 2 pictures. I wore a lead apron and draped my body over her head and face during the actual x-ray since she didn't have an apron on her head.

They didn't find anything and now I feel sick about exposing her to the radiation. And now after watching her some more this evening we think it could be her right arm that she is favoring. I think the doctor was not very thorough and knowledgable but I was very flustered while I was in there and did not do a very good job of thinking straight. I really trust her pediatrician (which is an odd thing for me to say since I've been all over the message boards complaining about her lack of knowledge in nutrition and BF and advocating sleep training, etc.) but medically, I think she is incredibly knowledgable so that's why we have stuck with her.

She did not injure herself that I'm aware of. She has a very high pain tolerance, even with her worst reflux, and doesn't cry much.

Has anyone ever experienced anything like this? Anyone's child ever have an x-ray?


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

The only thing I can offer is a







and that in my expierence kids stop doing one thing when working on a new thing. Maybe she's getting ready to walk?

But, I believe most in mama's intuition. If you're really worried, get a second opinion.


----------



## Polkadots (Jun 6, 2005)

Could it be an ear infection? If it's in her middle ear (due to her cold) it could be affecting her balance and coordination.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Reading your post reminded me of my 10mo dd she had just started to walk and lost her balance and fell funny on her arm. When she cried I knew she was hurt but she calmed down pretty fast. But she couldnt/wouldnt crawl any more.

If she put weight on her arm she would wimper and then sit down. She would still hold onto things with that hand and walk around holding onto things.But crawling obviously hurt her. The arm was not swollen and it didnt hurt when I touched it or when the Dr. examaned it. We took her to have it x rayed and sure enough she had a hairline fracture just above her wrist.

The dr said that it was a very common injury and most parents dont even realise damage was done unless the child is still crawling since they cant stand to put weight on the arm.

The fall she had was not anything unusual at all her wrist just got in a bind.

Not sure that is what is up with your dd but thought I would mention it.


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMoMof2* 
The arm was not swollen and it didnt hurt when I touched it or when the Dr. examaned it. We took her to have it x rayed and sure enough she had a hairline fracture just above her wrist.

The dr said that it was a very common injury and most parents dont even realise damage was done unless the child is still crawling since they cant stand to put weight on the arm.

The fall she had was not anything unusual at all her wrist just got in a bind.

Not sure that is what is up with your dd but thought I would mention it.

This morning I have started to wonder about her wrist, and about a hairline fracture. Thank you so much for sharing your story with me. What do they do about a hairline? Do they use a cast or does it heal by itself?

Same thing here--not swollen, no pain on exam, just when crawling.

I don't think it's her ear because she is coordinated in other ways. The dr commented on how coordinated she is to have developed another way of "crawling" to compensate for whatever is bothering her.

I also don't think it's because she is getting ready to walk. She has been ready for about a month and it hasn't affected her development in other ways. Plus she is frustrated about it.

I appreciate all the comments. Let me know about the cast--thanks!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

i have a friend who's eldest had a virus settle in a joint when he was about 18 mo or so and he had temporary weakness that made him unable to crawl into his toddler bed. the second paragraph here talks about the condition -- http://www.kidsgrowth.com/resources/...tail.cfm?id=93 .

nursemaid's elbow is also something to consider. my dd2 had that, but i knew what it was right away. your ped can easily fix it in 30 seconds. it's pretty painful, though, so i'm surprised she isn't more upset. the fix isn't painful. does any clinic near you have holiday hours? i could try to remember and walk you through how our dr fixed dd2's, although all the resources say not to attempt it yourself. there's no pulling involved in the fix, just a specific way of gently rotating the arm. here's a linky -- http://www.babycenter.com/refcap/tod...aid/11244.html .

hope your little one is all okay soon.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

They did wrap it in a ace bandage but only for a week. Her arm was so small it was hard to get it to fit. I took it off when she was sleeping and only put it a few hours a day basicly. She was totally ok within 2 weeks. They are growing so fast that it heals very fast.


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMoMof2* 
They did wrap it in a ace bandage but only for a week. Her arm was so small it was hard to get it to fit. I took it off when she was sleeping and only put it a few hours a day basicly. She was totally ok within 2 weeks. They are growing so fast that it heals very fast.

Melissa, I am a thyroid cancer survivor too. I had papillary carcinoma w/ a total thyroidectomy when I was 20 and I am on Levoxyl. I am 30 and haven't had a recurrence but I haven't had a scan since 2002 (I have been pregnant and/or nursing since then). I guess I should go back for another--what does your dr say?


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

Dh took dd to urgent care again this morning (while I stayed home and cooked) since we decided it's definitely her wrist. Boy that was hard since I wanted to be there to nurse and comfort her--she HATED the first x-ray. I felt like someone had taken a piece of my heart (I know that sounds dramatic but I am in protective lion mama mode right now







).

Anyway, x-ray was negative but now we notice there is a tiny bit of swelling. They sent the x-ray to a radiologist to double check and we will find out tomorrow. It could be a tendon or something else that wouldn't show on an x-ray so once we get the final results we'll take her to the ped and/or ortho. She still isn't crying about it but she still can't crawl.


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

keep us updated, poor little one

my ds broke his wrist when he was 2, there was no swelling and he could even bend it with no pain, but i just felt something wasnt ight - just as you do, and in his case it was broken.

i hope she is ok


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The place on dd's wrist bone was super tiny it was more like a dent or a creese if that makes sense than a true crack or break.

I had mine removed in 96' at 24yo I had my last scan was in 99' I got pg with dd jan. 00' and have been pg or nursing since then. He did mention it a time or two but when I told him I wanted to ttc or that I wasnt going to wean for some time yet
' he said lets just wait then. Since I am 10yrs out with no reaccurance he said that there wasnt any real need for one now. I am still having my meds adjusted every 6 months since having ds. I take levathroid down to .112 right now.

I dont remember what type I had I have sort of blocked that time out of my memory, but it was the super slow growing kind. Which probably saved my life since the thyroid nodule showed up when I was 18, possibly younger, but the dr didnt send me to a endo. because I didnt have insurance.

It was after I got married and started having yearly physicals that the Dr decided to send me to have it checked out. I first had a scan then a u/s then a lovely needle biopsy that about made me pass out.

I had it removed within 2 weeks after the biopsy, then I went in the next month and took radiation pills stayed 24 hours as was able to come home. That room sucked all covered in plastic. Up till that point I had never had any kind of surgery or stitches.








you prolly didnt want my whold story tho.

I hope your dd gets better fast. Hopefully it is a minor sprain.


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMoMof2* 
The place on dd's wrist bone was super tiny it was more like a dent or a creese if that makes sense than a true crack or break.

I had mine removed in 96' at 24yo I had my last scan was in 99' I got pg with dd jan. 00' and have been pg or nursing since then. He did mention it a time or two but when I told him I wanted to ttc or that I wasnt going to wean for some time yet
' he said lets just wait then. Since I am 10yrs out with no reaccurance he said that there wasnt any real need for one now. I am still having my meds adjusted every 6 months since having ds. I take levathroid down to .112 right now.

I dont remember what type I had I have sort of blocked that time out of my memory, but it was the super slow growing kind. Which probably saved my life since the thyroid nodule showed up when I was 18, possibly younger, but the dr didnt send me to a endo. because I didnt have insurance.

It was after I got married and started having yearly physicals that the Dr decided to send me to have it checked out. I first had a scan then a u/s then a lovely needle biopsy that about made me pass out.

I had it removed within 2 weeks after the biopsy, then I went in the next month and took radiation pills stayed 24 hours as was able to come home. That room sucked all covered in plastic. Up till that point I had never had any kind of surgery or stitches.








you prolly didnt want my whold story tho.

I hope your dd gets better fast. Hopefully it is a minor sprain.


No, I was glad to hear your story (but sorry that it happened). Same as my story. Happened in '96, I'm 10years out, it was super-slow growing, same deal w/ the biopsy, removal, and radiation










The part I have kinda blocked out happened immediately after the surgery. I had severe swelling and couldn't breathe after they put me in my post-op room. I stopped breathing twice and had to be taken to the OR and put on a ventilator. I was in the ICU for 3 days.

My mom still can't think about it--it was the worst moment of her life. Now that I have kids, I can see how it was much, much harder for her to watch than it was for me to go through. I'd never have believed it at the time though, as it was pretty much the worst thing that has ever happened to me. Changed my life, you know?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Yep I know changed mine as well. That is horrible you had trouble breathing.







I did ok with that no real swelling. My two biggest problems was I was so thirsty but knew better than to try to drink water so I got a tiny chip of ice boy howdy trying to swollow that was awfull I started to cough and it scared me. Later that night I wasnt really in any pain but they gave me morphin and within 10 min I was uke . Now that was super unpleasent to say the least.

The nurse had to check my neck to see if all was well. Lucky enough it was.

It took me almost 5 months to get my voice back 100%


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

My poor baby's arm IS broken. The ped did a basic exam on Friday (which Urgent Care failed to do) and set us up w/ an ortho today. The ortho took one look at the "negative" x-ray (which the Urgent Care radiologist double checked after the Urgent Care doctor looked at it) and immediately saw the fracture. Once he pointed it out to us, it was very clear and even an idiot could read the x-ray. Not sure what their hiring criteria is at Urgent Care.

She basically half-crawled on a broken arm for FIVE DAYS. The ortho was very reassuring and put a cast on it. He said it will heal perfectly and he'll take the cast off in three weeks. She is learning to get around very well and seems to be handling it great. But I still feel really bad for her


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

speedy healing vibes for your dd! *~*~*~*~

so sorry that they missed it, though. you should call urgent care and let them know.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Poor baby. I know I felt awfull when dd broke hers. The good news is they are really fast healers and she will probably not need it for the full 6 weeks like a grown up. I dont know why dd's ped didnt put a cast on hers maybe because it was more of a dent/crack.

It is really a very common thing from what the ped told me. It is just that most will be pulling up and walking a lot so it is missed because it only hurts to put weight on it.


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

How frightening! But atleast you have an answer now. When dd#2 was about 15 mos or so, one morning she woke up and was walking but her knee kept giving. It scared me to death. We went to the dr (of course this happened on a Sunday morning) and never really found anything. It had stopped happening by the time we got to the dr's after-hour office. The dr said sometimes there is an infection (like somebody mentioned) that can happen in the joint. Or her hip could have just gotten out of socket and corrected itself. Scary stuff.

My now 3 mo ds had a ct-scan at 6 weeks.







So you're not the only one with a kid who had an xray. I had fallen with him in the wrap, and hit his head pretty hard. It scared me, and I took him to the ER. But he was fine. I feel guilty about the xrays, but I think it was the best thing to do in that situation.


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, at least it was just a broken arm and not some kind of neurological degeneration, ya know? But still, poor babe, I hope she gets better soon!


----------

